# BFP



## Lillyanne (Jan 11, 2005)

Morning girls

I have tested again this morning (13DPO) and the result line is much darker than last week so I think it's definitely a  .  I cannot believe how lucky I am.

I just wanted to share with you all what I did both this time and when I conceived DD.

I ovulate quite late like day 16 - 18 but from CD 10 through 21 we have   every day or every other day.  I also start taking Robitussin on day 10 as well as 2-3 litres of water a day.  By the time I got to cd18 I had got through nearly 4 bottles of Robitussin!!  I know it sounds a lot but it's worked for me twice.

I am going to the docs tomorrow to get a beta HCG test so fingers crossed my levels are rising ok.

Thanks for all your support girls and good luck

xxx


----------



## Beathag (Jul 27, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Huge Congrats Lily!

Take care

K
xxxxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

you must be on


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Huge congrats        

Jane xxx


----------



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

Big congratulations - and thanks for robitussin and water tip.
x


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Congrats lillyanne,     lots of love to you and your DH or DP whichever applies.  Enjoy your nine months  

Mrs H xxxxx


----------



## Alison0702 (Apr 7, 2006)

Congrats Lily..fabulous news



Hope you have a lovely blooming 9 months


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Congratulations - have a happy and healthy next eight months.


S
xx


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Gr8 news lillyanne, DH and i are currently trying this method   here's hoping it works for us too....!!

Best wishes for the next 9mths 

Sam


----------



## Lillyanne (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi Girls

Thank you all for your lovely messages.

It's still sinking in!!  Especially as I don't actually feel pregnant yet!

Good luck to all of you

Lots of love

Lillyanne


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!    

It is hard to let it sink in. I am 7 weeks today, luckily i havent had too many symptoms so far - the extreme tiredness is a killer though - could sleep all day at the mo!

See you on the pg threads  
Do you have a 6 week scan booked?  Jo xx


----------



## Lillyanne (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi Jo

No I don't get a scan as only got one month of clomid from my GP and luckily it worked.  I have booked a scan at 11 weeks but we have to pay privately for this.  Getting through the next 7 weeks until then is going to be so difficult for me!!

xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

huge congratulations!!!  I remember you getting your BFP the first time!  

Have a happy and healthy 9 months xxx


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Congratulations! Fantastic news!


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

a big congratulations to you hun fantstic news

love lea-Anne xxx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Lillyanne. I thought I'd already posted, but I haven't - duh!  

      

Big congratulations! Hope you have a healthy happy nine months (or a bit less now!) ahead.

Rosie. xxx


----------

